# 'For those who helped along the way...'



## hashamyim

Hello All,
I am writing my university thesis and would love to include a dedication in Finnish for my friend who has helped me greatly, but I don't speak Finnish :-(
Would anyone be willing to translate the text '_For those who helped along the way..._' into Finnish for me? I would be very grateful!
Kind regards,
Hashamyim


----------



## akana

hashamyim said:


> Hello All,
> I am writing my university thesis and would love to include a dedication in Finnish for my friend who has helped me greatly, but I don't speak Finnish :-(
> Would anyone be willing to translate the text '_For those who helped along the way..._' into Finnish for me? I would be very grateful!
> Kind regards,
> Hashamyim



I think it would be helpful if you provided the full sentence, to avoid confusion.


----------



## hashamyim

Sorry, that is the full sentence: 'For those who helped along the way'

I suppose you could post-script this with '[This is dedicated] for those who helped along the way', though that isn't required in English. Not sure about Finnish...!


----------



## akana

Ah, I see.

My suggestion would be:

"Niille, jotka auttoivat matkalla tähän..."

Native Finns may have a better way of saying it, though. Finns, suggestions?


----------



## Määränpää

I might say _"Matkan varrella auttaneille..."_, but I'm not sure if it sounds too much like an actual physical journey. Maybe, maybe not.

Is there a reason for the three dots?


----------



## Gavril

Perhaps you could say (though this is not a completely literal translation),

_Omistettu kaikille, jotka auttoivat tämän teossa_

Literally this means, "Dedicated to everyone who helped in the making of this". Finns, what do you think of this suggestion?


----------

